# This is interesting...



## mrtoby (Mar 7, 2013)

Probably all seen this but I just got wrapped up in this and thought i would share again.

In short-massive abandoned Japanese island...

http://www.sickchirpse.com/2012/08/15/battleship-island-creepy-japanese-ghost-town/


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 7, 2013)

I really wish people would stop posting up about this place... makes me remember that I blew the savings to go there on my house move! 

Really is a place I would love to see though


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 7, 2013)

Such an impressive looking place. I've seen that report too but it's still just as good 2nd time round.

How much does a trip there cost?


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 7, 2013)

part of the last bond movie, skyfall, was shot there


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 7, 2013)

Got to be a 1.5k-2k trip. Worth it.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 8, 2013)

I followed a link, then another and another and came across this: http://www.totorotimes.com/urban-exploration/nara-dreamland-abandoned-rollercoasters/

Epic! Road trip anyone??


----------



## HughieD (Mar 8, 2013)

MrDan said:


> I followed a link, then another and another and came across this: http://www.totorotimes.com/urban-exploration/nara-dreamland-abandoned-rollercoasters/
> 
> Epic! Road trip anyone??



Ouch...those colours!


----------

